
My Tablet Has Stickers - wklauss
https://medium.com/learning-by-shipping/my-tablet-has-stickers-8f7ab9022ebd#.kzhslwdlz
======
PaulHoule
My kit that I take to hackathons is a B&N Nook Tablet together with a very
cheap Bluetooth mouse and keyboard. I spin up a server in AWS and use it like
the VT100 terminal I used to use years and years ago, or I use Remote Desktop
to talk to a Windows machine.

Everybody and his sister has a Mac so this is something that turns heads and
has had a sticker on it for a few years.

My "new" Nexus 7 is better in most respects except that the WiFi is not stable
when Bluetooth is turned on.

Last time I went to NYC with my desktop replacement laptop in an overloaded
book bag I twisted my ankle (I am soaking it an an ice bucket right now) and I
am definitely thinking of a lightweight kit for business travel.

